# Shark Pro software driver problem



## necarver (Jun 7, 2009)

Received my new Shark Pro Friday. Everything came unharmed. Buy stock in packing material companies. These folks use a lot of it. The hardware part is pretty straight forward. No problems there. HOWEVER -- I have been 2 days trying to get the drivers to talk to each other. Has anyone had experience with this? I have an XP machine and a Vista machine and I can't get either one to communicate. Not very good directions come with this machine. Has anyone found a phone number for a help line in the instructions? 
I am also wondering if they have any warranty on this machine. I didn't receive any registration instructions and I don't find any serial numbers.
When looking at the Rockler site I have not found any mention of a warranty.
Looking forward to any input you OLDER ;-) users may have.
Thanks
Dave K the Nebraska Carver (NEcaver)


----------



## rocket67 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Dave, Did you manage to get your CNC Router up and running?

From personal experience i know of the frustration of not having them running straight out of the box. We took delivery of a couple of machines earlier this month. One of them would not work. Turned out that the Electrician at our end bent a pin in a cable connection upon fitting it.

Regarding software -Our machine operator has used Vectric`s V Carve Pro for almost 2 years now. It is fairly easy to learn for anybody with a bit of CAD experience. It may help if you print out the help files so that you have a ready reference to any problems. I am learning it myself right now and it is all beginning to make sense.

Have fun with your Router.

Rocket.


----------

